# Look what my Mama made me!



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

*Look what my Mama made me! Now Improved!!*

I just hope that she doesn't use this long lace next time.....I dont really like the lace. 



















Mommy says that all she is doing for today. Now she has to rest and take some vicoden.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LBChi said:


> I just hope that she doesn't use this long lace next time.....I dont really like the lace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O thats so cute!!! XD x


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Agree, lace may be a little long, but it is Cute!!!
You did a great sewing job on it, wish I had that
talent. I'd be making all kind of things for mine. lol..
Blessings.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I am acually going to take the lace off. It was cuter in my head!! Maybe i have something shorter. this was so easy to make I am not a sewer either, but i thought this turned out kinda cute! except for the lace...


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

"Mom, I cans take off the lace fer you."


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Well the lace is off!! I think it looks better now.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

veryyy pretty!!!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

"Me thinks so, too, Mom. I is more sophisticated now."


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Very cute, wish i could make thing like that myself...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

VERY nice! 
I love how you still added a touch of lace on the new version.
Now you just need to find a field of daisies for her to pose in. :daisy:

ps: hope your back is feeling a little better!!!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I like it better without the lace too. The dress is so cute and so is your dog! I am really impressed that you made that!


----------



## Ruby_Vinny (Apr 10, 2012)

Your mom has real talent! I also think it looks better without lace. I wish I had a mommy like that :3


----------

